# Boston WLVI and WHDH



## koralis (Aug 10, 2005)

Any idea what is going on with WLVI and WHDH in boston? WLVI went out a couple of days ago (signal strength down to 60 and lower) and WHDH dropped out last night. WFXT, WSBK, WBZ, and WCVB are all fine. Did NBC move towers? It doesn't seem reflected on the antennaweb web site if so.


----------



## koralis (Aug 10, 2005)

I got an email back from WHDH. One of their HPA tubes blew out, so they've been running at reduced power. They hope to have it back up to full strength soon.

I guess I don't need to reorient towarsd providence after all.


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

Thanks for the info


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

koralis said:


> I got an email back from WHDH. One of their HPA tubes blew out, so they've been running at reduced power. They hope to have it back up to full strength soon.
> 
> I guess I don't need to reorient towarsd providence after all.


What? These stations don't have parts on standby? :lol:


----------



## Tower Guy (Jul 27, 2005)

n3ntj said:


> What? These stations don't have parts on standby? :lol:


The HPA tube is 40ish grand. They go gassy if they sit around as spares.

Half a transmitter shouldn't matter unless the home antenna is undersized.


----------



## dsanbo (Nov 25, 2005)

Tower Guy said:


> The HPA tube is 40ish grand. They go gassy if they sit around as spares.
> 
> Half a transmitter shouldn't matter unless the home antenna is undersized.[/QUOTEH
> High-power RF tubes like those in TV and FM transmitters are USUALLY "burned in" when they first arrive....either as new units or replacement "spares".....I used to put new 4CX15000A's (for a Rockwell/Collins 831G2C) in a homebrew filament supply/socket "jig" and "cook" the tube(s) for a couple of hours at varying voltage (ie., 1/2 hr. at 3.75V, 1/2 hr. at 3.9V, 1/2 hr. at 4.0V).....then put them back in their box(es) and MARK the date I performed the "burn-in"...Of course....if the tube(s) THEN are allowed to set for another extended period....they COULD get "gassy" again....!
> ...


----------



## koralis (Aug 10, 2005)

Tower Guy said:


> The HPA tube is 40ish grand. They go gassy if they sit around as spares.
> 
> Half a transmitter shouldn't matter unless the home antenna is undersized.


Or you're 25 miles from the tower. What was a very good signal turned into a signal that couldn't be locked on. I'm sure everyone within 10 miles was fine.


----------

